# Calling all full-time drivers - how much would you be willing to pay for an income protection solution?



## c_squared (May 19, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm doing some research on a somewhat novel income protection product called a bread fund (or Broodfond in the Netherlands where it originated). A bread fund works like this: A group of typically 20-50 self-employed people create a fund, make monthly payments into it, and then the fund provides basic monthly income for those too ill or injured to work. Fund members may claim benefits for up to two years, and the payouts are classified as donations so they're not taxable as income. The money you pay into the fund is yours, and you can withdraw it anytime (less any donations you may have made to fund members who have claimed benefits). I'm interested in a few things:

1) Would you be interested in something like this?

2) How much would you be willing to pay in a one-time activation fee to sign up for a bread fund?

3) How much would you be willing to pay in a monthly fee to the fund manager for account administration, tips, advice, etc.?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

1) No


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I already have one of these... But I call it a Savings account.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Let me guess -- you're most interested in the answer to #3.


----------



## c_squared (May 19, 2020)

Appreciate the feedback! @Illini yeah I am curious if there's any demand/willingness to pay for something like this.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

c_squared said:


> Appreciate the feedback! @Illini yeah I am curious if there's any demand/willingness to pay for something like this.


Nope.

@uberpeople.net isnt this a thread that should be sponsored?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

How about you make it Booty Fundz? deposit money every week and withdraw when you want to spend on strippers. Members could have a authentic Booty Fundz membership card.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

c_squared said:


> Appreciate the feedback! @Illini yeah I am curious if there's any demand/willingness to pay for something like this.


Are you from Nigeria? Russia? Or any other schemey or scammy place?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> How about you make it Booty Fundz? deposit money every week and withdraw when you want to spend on strippers. Members could have a authentic Booty Fundz membership card.


^^^ This......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

c_squared said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm doing some research on a somewhat novel income protection product called a bread fund (or Broodfond in the Netherlands where it originated). A bread fund works like this: A group of typically 20-50 self-employed people create a fund, make monthly payments into it, and then the fund provides basic monthly income for those too ill or injured to work. Fund members may claim benefits for up to two years, and the payouts are classified as donations so they're not taxable as income. The money you pay into the fund is yours, and you can withdraw it anytime (less any donations you may have made to fund members who have claimed benefits). I'm interested in a few things:
> 
> ...


Youve got pictures of Dara ?

In a Turkish bathouse ?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The OP is long gone. He quickly figured out that we may be dumb, but not dumb enough to fall for this.


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> How about you make it Booty Fundz? deposit money every week and withdraw when you want to spend on strippers. Members could have a authentic Booty Fundz membership card.





ANT 7 said:


> ^^^ This......


Where do I sign?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

c_squared said:


> Calling all full-time drivers - how much would you be willing to pay for an income protection solution?


Full-time Uber drivers don't have any income to protect.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I think this has been done before...I believe it was Karl Marx that discusses it...
To answer the question NO!
*If you need someone to manage the fund please let me know...


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Thought this was rideshare protection racket... 

"Ida be a shame if your legs were broken from a fall on your way to your car to drive for Uber. So we'll be back on Tuesday for the money."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I pay monthly for insurance that gives me cash if I get insured and can’t work. (This is separate from health insurance)

it would only not cover me if I was at my w2 employee job (When worker’s compensation would apply) or if I was commiting a felony at the time.

While your idea is good to in theory, it would be great if no one cheated the system,

However a certain % or folks who fradulently get money out of it and everyone who was honest would statistically be worse off than if they each kept their own savings.

let’s also keep in mind that one person getting paralyzed for life could bankrupt the whole thing.

You also have to take into consideration the fact that if there’s any oversight that you might not be able to just take the money out if you have an emergency that doesn’t prevent you from working,

So America I’d say your better off just getting aflac, And a savings account. Aflac will also pay you for life if you were to become a vegetable or a quadriplegic.


so to awnser your question...

There’s no way I’d get involved in your proposed idea.


----------

